# Select your Player



## Salazar (Oct 20, 2005)

I've got some Tekken Personality Quiz for you:

Enter the Tekken - from Quizilla

In the test I got Xiaoyu Ling, I was kinda hoping for someone else


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 22, 2005)

They said I was panda


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 22, 2005)

Nina Williams?? 
Very disturbing, although I do look good in fishnets, if I say so myself...


----------

